# Enable HDMI Support

## bifi.ftw

Greetings,

At home I connect a monitor with my laptop via HDMI, everything works fine except after the laptop turns off its display in order to save energy the external monitor shows "No connection". After moving the mouse the display of the laptop goes back to normal but the external monitor stays "disconnected". I can only use the monitor again when I turn it off and on again.

This problem does not occur when a monitor is connected via VGA.

I figured HDMI is not set up properly, most likely in the kernel.

When I search for 'HDMI' in the menuconfig 'HDMI' is enabled, but 'DISPLAY_CONNECTOR_HDMI' is disabled.

'DISPLAY_CONNECTOR_HDMI' is not present at the given location, I guess because the dependency 'ARCH_OMAP2PLUS && OMAP2_DSS' is disabled. When I search for this it just states 'type: unknown'.

My question is how can I enable this setting and is this the correct approach to make the HDMI port function properly?

Thanks to everyone helping me out.

Bifi.

----------

## bandreabis

UP?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bifi.ftw,

If you want to see and search for 

```
ARCH_OMAP2PLUS 

OMAP2_DSS
```

press z in menuconfig.

Those options and many others are hidden by the kernel.  

They only make sense on arm systems, so will remain unselectable, even when you can find them and read the help.

----------

## bandreabis

So my problem doesn't stand in it.

Thank you

----------

